# Okay to post photos with women in skimpy clothes for public viewing?



## tecboy (May 21, 2013)

I enjoy taking photos with women in cosplay and other unique and fantasy clothing in comic convention.  Some women wear skimpy clothes and sometimes look too revealing.  I respect all women.  I might afraid some women might be offended that I post semi-nude photographs to my photography community.


----------



## runnah (May 21, 2013)

As long as the pink bits are covered it's not a big deal.


----------



## ronlane (May 21, 2013)

For us to be fair in making the proper determination of whether the photos that you are talking about are okay for public viewing, you need to post them all on this thread and we will vote on them.

Heck start with a couple of dozen examples and we will see.


----------



## ronlane (May 21, 2013)

runnah said:


> As long as the pink bits are covered it's not a big deal.



shuuuu, runnah, see my comments. ^^^^


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 21, 2013)

Send them to me first---I will "clear" them and then you may post for the others to view.


----------



## Gavjenks (May 21, 2013)

If you think your photos are offensive, then why are you taking them?  Unless your goal is to offend, in which case, why do you care if people are offended?

The only thing you really need to worry about is following community rules, and using NSFW tags for images that might get people in trouble if viewed at an office.


----------



## tecboy (May 21, 2013)

There are little kids in the convention, and their parents don't seem to mind at all.


----------



## tirediron (May 21, 2013)

"Skimpy" is fine as long as nipples and genitals are covered and it's not done in a way that might be viewed as 'offensive'.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 21, 2013)

tirediron said:


> "Skimpy" is fine as long as nipples and genitals are covered and it's not done in a way that might be viewed as 'offensive'.



He said "Nipples"! huh huh   huh huh!


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 21, 2013)

never mind...


----------



## runnah (May 21, 2013)

tirediron said:


> "Skimpy" is fine as long as nipples and genitals are covered and it's not done in a way that might be viewed as 'offensive'.



Are you talking Mormon offended or runnah offended?


----------



## Pallycow (May 21, 2013)

is there such a thing of "runnah" offended?  I mean I recall that time with the goat, chainsaws, dildos, and dead babies....and you seemed fine.  *shrugs*


----------



## runnah (May 21, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> is there such a thing of "runnah" offended?  I mean I recall that time with the goat, chainsaws, dildos, and dead babies....and you seemed fine.  *shrugs*



Just censorship, intolerance and ignorance. 

You can tattoo a dick on your forehead for all I care.


----------



## Pallycow (May 21, 2013)

Censorship is one of my pet peeves as well brotha


----------



## tecboy (May 22, 2013)

Here you go.


----------



## Pallycow (May 23, 2013)

I like the subject in number 2   So much cold have been done with her...I don't care for where she is standing...and it's like a snapshot really.  she has awesome features that I would love to shoot...not tits and ass either...I mean her body shape...hair and lines, and facial structure.....a lot could be done with her.


----------



## Tailgunner (May 23, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 45648View attachment 45649View attachment 45650View attachment 45651



Where did you take these? I've been to a couple comic conventions in my time and never ran into anything even close.


----------



## gsgary (May 23, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> I like the subject in number 2   So much cold have been done with her...I don't care for where she is standing...and it's like a snapshot really.  she has awesome features that I would love to shoot...not tits and ass either...I mean her body shape...hair and lines, and facial structure.....a lot could be done with her.




You cover body shape and i'll tits and ass


----------



## Pallycow (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Ilovemycam (May 23, 2013)

Shoot and post as you like OP. 

Don't let others dictate your work unless your being paid / it is against the law.


----------



## tecboy (May 27, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go.
> ...



AnimeCons.com: Convention Schedule
I'm from the west coast, so there plenty of cons in my area.
I always want to go to Comic Con.  It is extremely popular.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 27, 2013)

I dont know what it is, but the first photo the girl looks like a blow up doll - maybe it's the posture. The 2nd photo the girls eyes scar me,she looks like she is about to turn to a werewolf. Nothing else to add other then No white lace stuff.


----------



## Trever1t (May 27, 2013)

wow, there was just one here in the SF Bay Area...I'll have to go to the next one!


----------



## tecboy (May 27, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> wow, there was just one here in the SF Bay Area...I'll have to go to the next one!


There is one in Sacramento that I'm planning to go there.  It is SacAnime.  There is another one in San Mateo, Hyper Con.


----------

